# Are the left and right filter banks independent?



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

Since , I dont use the left and right filter sets simultaneously, would it be possible to use the left bank for one filter set and the right bank for another filter set thereby effectively doubling the number of filter sets available for use?
For example I can store a filter set without house curve in filter #7L and another filter set with a 6bd hard knee house curve in Filter #7R ? 

Tks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Technically that would work. All you’d need to do is send say, the L output to the R input, and the R output to the subwoofer.

But practically-speaking what you’re proposing won’t work. The problem is that the BFD has a global bypass, not separate L/R bypasses. So you would not be able to switch say, the R bank off if you wanted to use the L bank filters. They’re either _all_ on, or _all_ off.

The easiest way to do a second filter set is to just use an additional memory slot. When you switch from one memory to another, the first’s filters are disengaged.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Technically that would work. All you’d need to do is send say, the L output to the R input, and the R output to the subwoofer.
> 
> But practically-speaking what you’re proposing won’t work. The problem is that the BFD has a global bypass, not separate L/R bypasses. So you would not be able to switch say, the R bank off if you wanted to use the L bank filters. They’re either _all_ on, or _all_ off.
> 
> ...


You are right . I would just use another bank as I have been doing all along. I need to delete some of my older ones that I no longer use . TKs


----------

